# FAO bhp786



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I have actioned your request to change your username to jamal. You can now log-in with your old password.


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

I've thought about doing this for ages now. Many thanks for making my request happen so quickly.


----------

